# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  Papa G

## corwin1968

My wife told me there was a new restaurant at Covell and Portland so we decided to stop by after work last night.  The restaurant is called "Papa G" and it's in a building that used to be a daycare center.  It's a combination convenience store (just a few shelves of items), restaurant and some antiques.  I ordered the brisquet sandwich which consisted of a ton of very good brisquet on a hoagie type roll with a sweet & tangy BBQ sauce on the side.  I also got jalapeno poppers, which were the cheddar cheese, deep fried variety.  My wife got the fried catfish (chunks rather than fillet) with fries.  Overall, we were very impressed with the food and will be going back to try some other items, especially their breakfast.  

They've only been open for two weeks and the owner said that so far, business has exceeded their expectations given their lack of advertising.  Might be a good place to check out for folks on the North side of town.  As casual as casual can be and good food!

----------

